# going big....



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

James Doerfling


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Lol i've done that before...

On Downhill Domination...


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Dang...That is big.

Sleeveless...


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

how does someone set up their suspension to handle that?

i mean that's a HUGE drop. run air fork (as idk if a sprung fork can use a heavy enough spring for a hit that big) and a super heavy spring rate in the rear?

just insane.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

High consequences for failure on that one!


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like a tight spot for the landing. That's some balls there.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I wanna see a pic of the landing. I cant imagine that ending very well.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

a bit better scan quality...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

What? No parachute?


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Filming for a new Kranked vid??? Can't wait to see some footage if there is any.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously, WTF? Impossible to imagine what it must feel like rolling up to that thing (or pedalling, as was apparently the case here...). We've all seen Doerfling go big over the years, but this is freakin insane. It must contend for "gnarliest thing ever attempted on a bike...or just ever...".


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Article said he did it once, stuck it perfect, had no desire to do it twice. Go Knolly!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

That landing looks like crap!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

what the fyck.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

holy crap. I wanna see the video!


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Crazy! What article is that from?


----------



## Rumlan (Mar 22, 2010)

Pretty sure this is from one of the Stund season 3 episodes.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Rumlan said:


> Pretty sure this is from one of the Stund season 3 episodes.


I don't think so. If we're thinking of the same episode (the kamloops huck episode) they were not hitting anything that monsterous. And that is fycking monsterous.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

not to mention, it looks like a hip? So he's hipping one of the biggest drops ever done. It just gets nuttier and nuttier the more I look at it.


----------



## Rumlan (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah nutty drop for sure man...at least we all now know Knolly makes some burly rigs!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

The transition looks like it's been there for years, almost like everyone's hitting that as part of their "after work" loop. Haha, damn canadians. 

Don't even get me started on the completely flat run-in.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

I think that the landing is a ball claimer.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

V.P. said:


> holy crap. I wanna see the video!


me too


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

That is insane. How do you motivate yourself to pedal off a cliff to a hip...


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

The latest issue of BIKE magazine, JD says in the article he only used about "half" of his travel on the landing, must've been one smooth landing.


----------



## Hel Mot (Sep 19, 2007)

I thought that was an SMT photochop. no offense SMT, you seem like an entertaining guy.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

His balls after that landing musta felt like a sledge hammer hit him square I mean holy hell is that high


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

danglingmanhood said:


> The latest issue of BIKE magazine, JD says in the article he only used about "half" of his travel on the landing, must've been one smooth landing.


If he only used half his travel, there must be a hidden landing somewhere. Everything you can see would be a real hard landing.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hel Mot said:


> I thought that was an SMT photochop. no offense SMT, you seem like an entertaining guy.


yeah I joke but if you look at my posts...I can't photoshop at all...my skillz in that dept are non existed


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

I've seen the video. He's actually doing a 360 step up.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

tmarkos said:


> I've seen the video. He's actually doing a 360 step up.


Hmmm, makes more sense. I was actually going to say "if he had a motorcycle he could just jump right up that"...


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah... who said that freeride is dead!!! So sick!!!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

tmarkos said:


> I've seen the video. He's actually doing a 360 step up.


that he pedaled into


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

go big or go home


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> that he pedaled into


puzzlement


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

he pedaled up the hill so fast he did a 360 step up. He can pedal pretty hard.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

tmarkos said:


> I've seen the video. He's actually doing a 360 step up.


Source?


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Source?


serious?


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

jtnord said:


> serious?


I wanna see the video? haha


----------



## norcalenduro (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn just when i think im getting good, someone has to bust out this! lol


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

Lunchbox362 said:


> I wanna see the video? haha


your avatar is apparently a self portrait


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

illnotsick said:


> your avatar is apparently a self portrait


Because I want to see a freakin sick jump? Alright, if you say so


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> he pedaled up the hill so fast he did a 360 step up. He can pedal pretty hard.


:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:

left you a text....call me riding Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday morning will be with BullCrew


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Because I want to see a freakin sick jump? Alright, if you say so


it's not a step up...sheesh


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Because I want to see a freakin sick jump? Alright, if you say so












DERP :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

illnotsick said:


> DERP :thumbsup:


Dude, you are so cool.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

what's going on in here guys


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

mullen119 said:


> If he only used half his travel, there must be a hidden landing somewhere. Everything you can see would be a real hard landing.


I think the angle of the shot makes it look that way...but in actual fact, where the landing disappears in behind that big rock slab in the foreground, you can tell it actually has a lot of slope to it. Anyway you can be sure that Doerfling would not just huck this if the landing was not good...the Bender days are long gone...(at least with the pros...).


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm crying now.....Thank you for the back half of this thread lmao


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

William42 said:


> that he pedaled into


Can't see the roll in from the pic, but yeah, he pedaled most of it.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

It was featured in bike magazine last month. I picked it up in the airport when I saw this picture in it. The caption said he had been looking at it for a few years, and the run in was slightly uphill so he had to pedal hard into it. The landing was endless and smooth. 

All kidding aside, it really was a 360 step up. He was testing the 2036 prototype rocket minion tires.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Dude, you are so cool.


I'm as cool as you are gullible


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

illnotsick said:


> It was featured in bike magazine last month. I picked it up in the airport when I saw this picture in it. The caption said he had been looking at it for a few years, and the run in was slightly uphill so he had to pedal hard into it. The landing was endless and smooth.


Yep. Totally blind, uphill take off into a 40 ft hip drop with zero margin for error.:eekster:

The back flip Cam Zink did off the Bender gap at the old Red Bull venue on the previous page is sickeningly impressive as well.

Here's the video for that. Amazing.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

There has to be video of that, right?!?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

Where is video1?!?!?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

SamL3227 said:


> Where is video1?!?!?


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hitechredneck said:


> X2:thumbsup:


x888


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> x888


xRockShoxBoxxerWorldCup


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

drastic. said:


> what's going on in here guys


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

Moosey said:


> View attachment 661374


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

William42 said:


> I don't think so. If we're thinking of the same episode (the kamloops huck episode) they were not hitting anything that monsterous. And that is fycking monsterous.


I dunno man, the sender from Kranked that Romo and Kirade hit in Stund 3 ep5 was pretty damn big as well.

So RAD to see big stuff again. I kinda missed it!!!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

KillingtonVT said:


> I dunno man, the sender from Kranked that Romo and Kirade hit in Stund 3 ep5 was pretty damn big as well.
> 
> So RAD to see big stuff again. I kinda missed it!!!


I agree with seeing huge lines. That romo line was massive. But I think it looks closer to the 30 feet they quoted. That doerfling line looks like 50+. I'm loving it. I'm just hoping they're on video and we'll see segments like the old NWD films of simmons and bordo hucking their meat and getting ~4 seconds of air time off a drop in the next year.


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

azdog said:


> Filming for a new Kranked vid??? Can't wait to see some footage if there is any.


The article said that it was for a web edit. Cam Zink's back flip off of the bender sender was also for a web edit. I had hoped that both of these would be featured in a film. Big mountain riding is whats up. Anyone know what the word is on freerides "where the trail ends"?


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

filmed for a web edit.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just saw the video.....amazing...and smooth landing


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just saw the video.....amazing...and smooth landing


link or video name?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

LINK TO VIDEO?!?!?!

where?!?!?!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> LINK TO VIDEO?!?!?!
> 
> where?!?!?!


here you go...awesome...Merry Christmas...read captions below it


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Rick feels like an old friend these days. I know it's coming, and I'm already rejoicing in the big hair and the high waistlines. Merry Xmas Rick!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

worst christmas present ever smt


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

This guy?
james doerfling - YouTube


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

DELIVERED!!!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/235750

I've been waiting forever for this. Damn huge.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Are U kidding me? He made it look easy. Completely dialled for speed, hitting the sweet spot on that huge drop (oh and of course, there's a tunr to negotiate once you land....it would have been too easy with just a normal run-out...  ). And yeah, why even bother with any armor, not like it's really going to help if you get that wrong.

The whole clips freakin rocks. Crazy good riding.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

haha I'll go back to $hitting myself on a 10ft'er now thanks...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that was clean. Very impressive...


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

here's the backflip from the same article:


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome video!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure if this is already in this thread, but here is a vid of James hitting that at the 2:30 mark.






James Doerfling Gettin' It Done!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

call me crazy but i think i could do that gap... ****!

james doerfling is a boss. seriously, before i even saw this picture, when i first got into MTB i have been looking up every single pro rider there is. when i came across james doerfling, i knew who i wanted to model my steeze after. that gap is f'n inspirational next level ****.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/162498/l/

<a href="http://www.pinkbike.com/video/162498/">


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Not sure if this is already in this thread, but here is a vid of James hitting that at the 2:30 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


craszy


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

ustemuf said:


> james doerfling is a boss. seriously, before i even saw this picture, when i first got into MTB i have been looking up every single pro rider there is. when i came across james doerfling, i knew who i wanted to model my steeze after.


Hard to argue with that. Great choice!!!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

mtbnozpikr said:


> Hard to argue with that. Great choice!!!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

He just looks like he's having an absolute blast there.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

he looks like hes having a blast everywhere brah. das why he so tits!


----------



## cardesigner84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thats quite a drop!!! Sick


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

That whole clip is just WTF


----------

